# journey to the nationals



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 1, 2003)

Well with 16 weeks to go Before the NABBA nationals it is time to gather my thoughts and get to my head focused.  My goals to win overall to qualify for the universe. Nabba hasn't see me on stage in 3 years so hopefully they will see the improvements I made.  currntly I'm 5'9 about 215 and very lean.   Stregnth is very strong and getting stronger in some things each week so i'm happy with that.  I'm going back to old game plan when I was at my biggest 3 years ago,  alot of food and no cardio.  I got up to 230 and was still in good shape.  Since that time I have learned alot about eating and training smarter not harder

currently my diet is 4000-4200 caloires spaced over 8 meals a day
non workout days drops to 3600 (take out pre and post workout meal)

50% protein 30% fat 20 % carbs 
No cardio

did back to day and was very strong.

Supplements
Mass maker - post workout 
liver tabs = 4 each meal
Mass aminos -4 each meal
Glutemine - 15 grams before and after training
creatine - 5 grams before and after training
synergy - 8 before and after training
ALA - 250 mgs every meal
TOTAL EFAS - 4 TSBP a day
Whey isolate - during training and mixed with shakes
Egg protein - 
Thermadrenes before workout 
multiviamtins 
C,E 
calcimum.mg, zinc 3 times a day

training is 5 days a week 2 days off -no cardio
3-4 exercises  2-3 working seets of 6-8 reps increasing weight for larger body groups 
2-3 exercises for smaller ones 3 sets working 6-8 reps 

Good luck to all 

hardasnails


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 2, 2003)

meal 1 
2 whole eggs 
4 oz chicken
1/2 cup oatbran
1 TBSP FLAX

meal 2 
1/2 cup cottage cheese
2 whole eggs 
1 TBSP Hemp 
1 scoop prom3 
6 strawlberries

meal 3
5 oz chicken
6 oz yam
Veggies

meal 4 
4 oz beef
1/2 cup cottage chhes
salsa
low carb torillia
shreded lettuce

during workout
40 grams whey isolate

post workout
Beverly Mass maker
1/2 scoop of whey isolate

and hour and a half later
6 oz chicken
6 oz yam
veggies

repeat meal 2


----------



## P-funk (Jun 2, 2003)

Is this a tested show?  How old are you?

Good luck.  I'll definetly be reading your journal.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 2, 2003)

chest workout is tonight
flat bench
135 *8
225 *6
315*6
365*6
375*6

incline dumbells
140*8x2-3 sets - heaviest we have 

incline hammer mahcine
5 pates a side for 6 reps 
6 plates a seide for 6 reps x2 

pec deck 
80 *10
100 *10 
100 * 10

dips 
2 sets to failiure    30 or more


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 2, 2003)

oml....i want your diet....i am so impressed that you have hemp....alot of bb'ers dont understand the value of hemp and omega 6's vs omega 3's....i am salavating over here....and no cardio...2 weeks and i am definately on that plan...can't wait to read more about your journey...where is your comp?

p.s if you or anyone else needs bulk hemp...best quality and price...i got it. 

www.manitobaharvest.com  please excuse the website...they have yet to see the value in online marketing...but there product is far superior to anything i have ever seen or tastd.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 2, 2003)

Well i was talking to this wonderful and remarkable woman the other day and she was mentioning how good it was so.  Being the open minded person I was I figured what the hell and the point she made was defeintely valid one and she hasn't been wrong yet.

thanks dear


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 3, 2003)

Last night I was really feeling strong so i decided to challege my self my workout and ended up with flat bench for 385 for 5 and then decided to really test my self and knocked out 425 for just about 2 with a long pause in between reps.  Today I will cut pre and post workout meal out and just be around 3400-3600 caloires with no cardio. I never like to do cardio day before leg day for the fact of reserving all of my energy for the next day leg workout.  I'm feeling alittle irriated today i don't know why.   It will pass I'm sure.  May be it was the fact that I did not eat for 3.5 hours because of some ahole ( Potty mouth I know) at work causing problems.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 3, 2003)

You in America or the UK?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

he is in America silly.....can't you read?  jj

cheer up h to sun is shining and we are dieting.....lol....plus Vegas is coming soon.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 3, 2003)

Just checking. I imagine the Pa means Philadelphia? 

Just when he refered to the NABBA nationals (which were 3 weeks ago in the UK) and then the Universe (which is in Birmingham this year, but the past two years before that was up here in Newcastle).


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 3, 2003)

oooooo i c


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 5, 2003)

Last night was leg night and I had a very stressful day at work and had a pounding head.   I did end up with heavy leg presses with 24 plates for sets of 6-8 reps which felt pretty easy.  I started eating cottage cheese and gain and my system just cannot handle it so I'm going back to egg/ whey, Prom3 instead.  Diary products just make me hold lots of water and bloat hell out of my stomach, but it does make me strong as an ox.  I lowered my caloires a bit because I want to stay lean while gaining lowred to 3600 but still no cardio.  Tonight is arms and i will be stronger thats for sure.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 5, 2003)

Workout was very strong tonight My caloires running at 4500 when I ran them through fit day.   I'm actually starting to lean outfrom this amount of caloires with no cardio.  But i'm having the hardest time doing number 2.  I tried fiber supplements and other things, but still no success. I hate to have this bloatted feeling in stomach.

Tonight i was very vascualr tonight and very tight in my arms.  Abs are going to tighten up becuase I'm going to start doing them 3 days a week and stat my posing at 15 minutes to start to build my endurance and to help my conditioning even more. My weight i could care less . contest is by height class so its all about symetry and conditoining (what bodybuilding is really about) i should come in about 205 -210 dry oonce i get rolling.  Arms were really pumped tonight the Beverly muscle synergy works awesmoe for sustaining pump and full ness.

we did arms in 45 minutes 
3 sets of 3 exercises for biceps and triceps 

My traiing partner had to leave earlier and I was still sor my chest any way so it was just perfect.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 8, 2003)

To day i decided I'm going to start ab training 3 times a week so when it comes time to shed the fat there will be a nice 8 pack under neath of there waiting to rear its ugly head.  I belive the abs are the first thing that attract judges attention because they are right at eye level.  This year I plan ono having a super mid tight mid section with crazy conditioning.  I also plan on bringing upmy lagging body parts (calves and hamstrings) and to have much more detail in my lower back from doing half dead left. This week is recovery week to let bodu recooperate so the follwoing week brings me to 14 weeks out from the first show and then 2 weeks till the big one where I will be at my peak in conditoing , symretry and hardness.  Still no cardio untill i need it i'm going to let the diet take over and see how that goes.  I'm in Jeremiah's hands  from Beverly international rom hear on in


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 17, 2003)

i'm back and with a vengence.  I decided to reduce caloires after been off for a week lay off. I put on a little fat becuase I did not do a damn thing and had some good meals if you know what i mean but i did remember to take ala.

here is my game plan for next 2 weeks
4 mass aminos
4 liver tabs 

meal 1 
8 oz lean chicken
2 whole eggs
1/2 cup oatmeal dry 

meal 2 
protein shake 50-50 grams 
1 tbsp flax 
strawl berries
3 egg whites 
meal 3
8 oz chicken
6 oz yam
veggies

meal 4 
repeat meal 2 

during workout 
25 mass aminos

post workout 
60 grams protein shake 
NO FLAX 
10 grams glutemine
5 grams creatine
4 strawberries

2 hours later
10 oz lean meat- steak
veggies

bed times

,m,th carb meal

non training days drop the FLAX oil from meal 2,4


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

Thats a whole lotta food for such a tiny guy


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jun 22, 2003)

Well after coming back from the contest yesterday "eye of the tiger is back"  It felt so good to hand out the over al trophy at the end of the night to a freind I haven't seen in 5 years come back and he just blow every one away.  Today i get back workout and was very strong and my aggression and intesity is defeintly back in the gym.

For back
lat pull downs to back  210 x8, 250 x8 , 250 + 25 x6
bent over row spider   3 plates, 4 plate, 5 plates for 6 reps
reverse seated rows   stack x8 stack +25 x8 stack x 45 x 7
lat pull ups to the rear 3 sets to faliure
close grip pull downs to front  210 x6  230x6  250x6

shugs 500x10 585 x10 675 x8
upright dumbell rows  60x 8 65x6 65x6 

abs


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 22, 2003)

Are you a monster? look at those weights


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 24, 2003)

He he I don't a monster but how about a BFG (*Big Friendly Giant)


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 24, 2003)

sounds good


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 30, 2003)

ok hard you are awfully quiet, so how are tings now that you are back into things???  Too sore to talk????


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 2, 2003)

Ok with 12 weeks to go its time to get mentally focused and reved up.
liver tabs = 4 each meal
Mass aminos -4 each meal
1000 mgs ginger -each meal



Current diet is
630
1 scoop prom3
1 scoop all the whey protein
3/4 cup oatmeal dry
1 TBSP FLAX
1000 mgs C
930
8 oz beef
6 strawlberries
1 TBSP HEMPoil

1230
8 oz chicken
8 oz yam
veggie
500 mgs ALA

330
10 oz turkey burger
1 TBSP HEMP OIL
1 cup veggies

430 EC stack

5 pm 10 grams glutmeine, 5 grams creatine
1000 mgs C

530-645
during workout
1/2 serving of REcovery RX

700
post workout
2 serving mass maker
1 TBSP glutemine
1 tespoon creatine
500 mgs ALA
2000 mgs vitamin C 

wait an hour and half
10 oz chicken
6 oz yam
2 cups veggies

1130

6 oz salmon
5 egg whites
1 TBSP hemp oil
Veggies 2 cups 

comes out to be about 5000 caloires at 45, 30 ,25 ratio 

Training is going good and strong.  I just woofed down meal 2 and I'm starving all ready.  I'm in a 4-5 week gaining phase trying to hit 225 lean about 8 weeks out before triming down. CArdio is only 2 times a week HIT on saturday and longer duration on tuesday legs were moved to thursday becuase of possiblle interfering with legs.  Currently i'm 212 and very lean so 225 in 4-5 weeks should be possible.   any coments are appreciated


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

Oh my goodness is all I can say.  That is a LOT of food!!!!  I am sitting here with my 1/2c oats dry and 8 whites and that is plenty, I think I would pop even thinking about that much food.    But you are going to ROCK!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 2, 2003)

doesnt seem like alot of food to me  i am sure i could eat it.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey if we were talking pizza and pastries and ice cream and all those things i enjoy I would be there with yah!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 8, 2003)

since my fat but is going to do cardio I decided to increase my caloires even more to see if i can gain some more weight 

training days 
just too much to lists

it came out on fit day caluclation to be 
4772 caloires

fat 133 grams 
protein 524 grams 
carbs 472  - 69 grams of fiber = 409 active grams  

taking enzymes with every meal to process food


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

ha ha ha ha you have to do cardio.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 9, 2003)

ok here is my current diet

SUPPLEMENT

500 mgs ALA with meal 1,3, post workout 
digestive enzymes with every meal
usualy multivitamin and 5000 mgs viamins c a day 
10 grams glutemnie before and after traiing
6 liver tabs a meal
Metagenic PRobiotic 2 times a day (expensive shit )  !! 
5 grams creatine before and after workout
going to add synergy from beverly in when i start to diet - STUFF IS UN REAL best product i have taken for pumps and stregnth gains 

Pancakes 

1 cup oatmeal dry
1 cup strawlberries
12 egg whites
1 scoop 25 grams whey protein 
2 TSBP FLAXSEEDS

10 oz beef
1 TSBP HEMP
VEGGIES

6 oz chicken
1 cup of kashi
2 servings of white beans
salsa

10 oz turkey burger 93%
2 cups spinach
1 TSBP HEMP

20 mass aminos during training

post workout
3 scoop mass maker
1 cup oatmeal dry
1/2 scoop whey isolate
10 grams gltuemine
5 grams creatine
500 mgs ALA

wait an hour and a half (may just repeat meal 4 I haven't decided yet
8 oz chicken
6 oz yam
2 cups green

3 hours later
1 scoop prom3
1 scoop whey protein 
4 egg whites
6 stralberries
1 TSBP hemps 
3 TSBP FLAX SEEDS


Non workout days no supplements - 30 -45 minutes of moderate cardio -  YES J"BO CARDIO - need to have ticker adjust to new weight

5-6 meals of
60 gram protein /only fat from protein source /fiberous vggies or small piece of kiwi, 1/2 an ample 

gives digestive track a rest 

currently 220 ang gaining still wearing the same belt on same hole as 210 and even got a little looser.

YEEW - finally got that all typed out cooking all that food is even better LOL speaking of that i have to get 5 lbs of chicken out and cook that tonight !!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2003)

i hope that your having as hard a time sitting as i am


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 9, 2003)

ha ha i think j is in some pain today  LOL  Good luck hun


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2003)

good luck?  i am sitting on a effin ice pack and pillow at work right now....plus my shoulders have some major DOMS setting in


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 15, 2003)

since I'm not getting fatter and actually leaning out from all those caloires I decided to increase things alittle more to push the envelope so to speak.  Chest was very strong last night
335 for 6 on incline bench, 6 plates and 25 on each side for incline machine press, 140's for 8 for 2 sets, and cable cross overs 110 lbs for 12 easy reps. So things are going good.  Despite my hate for cardio I decided by adding 1 high, 1 low , 1 interval session this will allow me to eat even more calories and even get bigger and leaner.  I'm cuurently 218 and wasit is even smaller then 4 weeks ago.  My plumbing problem was fixed with hemp oil and lowering fiber as J'bo told me and adding in hemp oil acted as a natural lubricant and  it is human possible to take in too much fiber..Well again his goes to show you more is not better.  Tonight is HIt cardio on the bike for 20 minutes with abs 

4 mass 4/liver tabs with whole meals 

here is my current eating schedule

training days 

6 30

8 egg whites
2 scoops muscle provider
3/4 cup oatmeal dry
1 TBSP HEMP

930
3 scoops Ulltra size
1  TBSP HEMP
4 strawlberries

1130  hour later
6 oz chicken
1 cup kashi cooked
veggies

130 
repeat meal 2 

330 
1 can tuna fish
6 egg whites
veggies
2 TBLP newmans dressing

530 before workout  15 minutes 
1 servnig mass maker
1 scoop muscle proider
5 grams creatine
10 grams glutemine 

post workout
10 grams glutemine
5 grams creatine
2 servings mass maker
1 scoop muscle provider 

hour and a half
10 oz chicken
6 oz yam
1 cup veggies

2-3 hours later before bed
repeat meal 2


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 17, 2003)

per instructions from jeremiah, I have increae caloires even more so in meal 1,4 carbs will be increaesed 40 grams at each meal plus 1/2 lbs of nuts a day will be added for more caloires inbetween meals. Damn digestive enzymes are making me process food at an alarming rate plus I just went through a clenasing peroid for colon so every thin is good to go


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

Yes hempoil fixes all the problems....now make sure you take about 2tbsp with your pizza and ice cream this weekend


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

what the, PIZZA AND ICE CREAM!!!!!!!!  NO TALKING ABOUT GOOD FOOD ALLOWED!!!!  I have so many things going in the next couple weeks I may pop from being around so much good food and not being able to get near it  LOL  Or the vacuum cleaner may suck it up  LOL


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 17, 2003)

You know what pizza i'm talking about and icecream 
That pizza we made that one time and we said and ate the whole thing and the icecream is made with whey protein, soy milk and splenda in an icecream maker


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

I know but don't even talk about it  LOL  I am hungry already and it has only been two hour!!!!!!!!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 17, 2003)

add some digestive enzymes in with each meal and see what happens.  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

remind me where to get those,    man I am in a greta mood today, country music and concert this weekend!!!!!!!  It is going to be 90 here for like a week!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> what the, PIZZA AND ICE CREAM!!!!!!!!  NO TALKING ABOUT GOOD FOOD ALLOWED!!!!  I have so many things going in the next couple weeks I may pop from being around so much good food and not being able to get near it  LOL  Or the vacuum cleaner may suck it up  LOL



here is a tip ss....if you close your eyes and smell pizza....i mean take a big wiff.....then have your chicken and you will be just fine....HAN will be crying cause his tummy hurts so much. one more note.....dont talk about country music cause my tummy isnt feeling good already 

HAN....all you need is hemp. lmao.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

hey now be nice, I LOVE COUNTRY!~!!!  Among everything else, I listen to everything!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

ummm speaking of hungry.....i am starving and i have 2 effin hours to go...just ate 30 min ago....what the hell is this stuff i am taking anyways...plus my libido feels as though its going down....maybe its the calm before the strom


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

what the hell is what stuff??


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

trib


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

DUH!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

we are postwhoring in HAN's journal


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

he will love this  LOL  Uh oh, he may make me puke for real this time  LOL


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 18, 2003)

My legs are killing me. Me and my partner decided to go heavy and hard last night.

3 sets of lying leg curls
3 sets one legged
3 sets of bench dead lifts

3 sets leg press 1000 lbs 1200 and 1400 for 8 reps
hack squats 4 plate a side 5 plates a side, 6 plates + quater
squats 3 sets ending 560 for 5 for 2 sets 
single legged leg curls

I increased my caloires with extra fats and carbs  by 500 and woke up this moring and my 32 inch belt was hanging off me I was like wtf ?  It hurts to sit down i'll tell you that. Sat down on toilet had to use the window cell to hoise myself up off the damn thing !!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 18, 2003)

He he J I think he needs the ice pack for his butt and a donut to sit on


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

thats what he gets for trying to kill us


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 18, 2003)

"What doesn't kill us only makes us stronger"  but also makes us walk a little funny as well


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 18, 2003)

I can just picture it now, makes me feel so much better for when I puke this weekend


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 18, 2003)

oh next week j'bos in for it for legs  LOL.  i think she will do a "drop"set next week on leg press. They call them drop sets becuase you drop to your knees and crawl over to the can LOL.  Thats why I suggest people don't eat anything for about 1.5-2 hours before excersise.  so no food is in stomach


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 18, 2003)

so hey what am i chopped liver?????????  i can do whatever i want, sweet


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> oh next week j'bos in for it for legs  LOL.  i think she will do a "drop"set next week on leg press. They call them drop sets becuase you drop to your knees and crawl over to the can LOL.  Thats why I suggest people don't eat anything for about 1.5-2 hours before excersise.  so no food is in stomach



excuse me?????? i am sore from every stupid ass leg workout you give me...i had to even get a padded toilet seat cause my butt and hammys hurt so much...YOUR EVIL.

i did say that your arm workouts are a little week though...so bring on the arms.  not legs 

yes and make SS barf too


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 18, 2003)

just had to put some Tiger Balm on legs they are hurting soo bad.  People around me are like  "shawn what are you eating  now  that stinks so bad? " LOL.  "here smell its not my food"  she just gave a hmmmmmf  and walked away LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

you stink you stink ha ha ha ha ha ha 



o no i am gonna pay  but its all worth it


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 18, 2003)

Just for that comment !!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Jul 18, 2003)

ah he won't do anything to me, just won't, he just lets me run and do my own thing


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

well i have a good shoulder workout for you missy. 
and you gotta do the arm workout i did today. it was great. its posted in my journal. what are you training tomorrow SS?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 18, 2003)

nothing just cardio and HIIT, so i will be throwing up or dying, one of the two tomorrow  LOL  ok off to bed for me, i cqn't hang with you guys  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

i am not hangin ... i am going beddy by .... have client in morning . night babe 


heheh we kissed in HAN's journal


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 18, 2003)

you are too cute


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Jul 21, 2003)

They weight is finally starting to come on !! BRING ON THE FOOD !!


----------

